# Need help with a bs 3hp..



## linejudgeor (May 7, 2011)

Hi folks,
Great forum. I have some questions regarding a Briggs & Stratton 3HP tiller motor that I am trying to get going. It came on a Merry Tiller that was last used a couple of years ago. I got it handed to me to "see what I could do with it..." As of a couple of years ago, the motor would run, but only after much pulling and choking and so on. The motor looks to be in good shape. I have cleaned it up and started looking at items.

Anyway, I understand the very basics of small engines (like needing good fuel, good spark, etc) but my knowledge is very limited. So, I'll take any suggestions.

I have searched for the model number based on other posts here, but cannot seem to find it. Second, I think the points or maybe condensor might be bad? I can't seem to get it to spark when I pull. I took the spark plug out and set it on the top of the engine and gave a couple of pulls and nothing. I don't know how to get the flywheel off and am a little hesitant based on the suggestions here because of my lack of knowlege.

So, maybe you could help with the model so I can get accurate replacement parts. Next, maybe some help with removing the fly wheel? I know I am asking a lot, but again, suggestion are most appreciated. I have attached the best pictures that I could choose (I can only post two)

I have never been able to get a small engine to run, so together, we can get this thing going!!:wave:


----------



## linejudgeor (May 7, 2011)

Here are a couple more pictures :tongue:


----------



## luvvgunn (Dec 28, 2005)

Hello, 
To remove the flywheel turn the doo dad just above the flywheel counter clockwise,normally this is done w/ a special tool the threads into those bolt holes. So finish removing those screws you already have half out,the look for C clip inside remove if present,then w/ a pipe wrench, a towel to soften the teeth,turn in counter clockwise.
To remove the flywheel involves a puller w/ large enough jaws to reach around to a solid area behind the flywheel,lots of PB blaster,a dead shot hammer to tap while you pull and presto should come off there.
As far as spark,cleaning the outer rim of the flywheel w/ emery cloth and the inside surface of the condenser maybe do the trick.
hope it helps


----------



## linejudgeor (May 7, 2011)

Luvvgun, thanks for the help. I got the "doo dad" off after using the pipe wrench and a friend to help. The fly wheel came off and I think I discovered the problem of why there was no spark.

There is a wire that runs from the armature(?) into where the points were and it was broken. I couldn't see it until I looked behind where the flywheel was. Once I removed the flywheel, I could see where the wire was frayed and broken.

Now, it appears I have to get a new armature.


----------



## linejudgeor (May 7, 2011)

BTW...if anyone can tell me what the model number is of this engine...or where to find it, it would be very helpful.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Go here, right hand side on top of the page:

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/engines/support/

Select Need Help
Find your Model Number

BG


----------



## linejudgeor (May 7, 2011)

Basementgeek,

Thanks a lot. Not only was I able to find the model (80212) I was also able to get the owners manuals. Gotta love the internet!!

Thanks again!ray:


----------

